# Désordre dans la synchronisation des photos via iphoto



## trunck77 (24 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un ipad et un macbook donc je synchronise mes photos via le logiciel iphoto, jusque la tout va bien, sauf que sur mon ipad les photos sont complètement dans le désordre, alors que sur iphoto c'est parfaitement bien ranger. 
Il y a t'il une manip a faire ?! 
Je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2011)

Salut,

Disons que sur l'iPad, il faut peut-être indiquer dans les paramètres Photos comment il doit faire


----------



## trunck77 (24 Juin 2011)

Dans les paramètres, il n'y que des options pour le diaporama ou bien je me trompe ? 
Mais je ne vois pas de quel paramètres tu veux parler


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2011)

Depuis iTunes les critères de transferts sont-ils sur événements ?


----------



## trunck77 (24 Juin 2011)

Je ne sais pas du tout, comment regler cela. 
Pouvez vous m'expliquer svp


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Juin 2011)

Pourquoi ne crées tu pas un album (que tu appellerais par exemple "iPad") dans iphoto de ton Mb. tu pourrais ainsi décider de ne mettre dans cet album que les photos destinées à ton ipad. (Ce qui te permettrait aussi de faire des ajouts ou suppressions à volonté)
Lors de la synchro tu cocherais de ne synchroniser que cet album et ainsi tout serait pour le mieux.


----------



## trunck77 (24 Juin 2011)

j'ai crée un dossier ipad sur iphoto, ce sont en faite des scans que je désire transferer sur le ipad, le rendu est top et super génial sauf que les scans ne sont pas ranger dans le bon ordre donc il m'est impossible de suivre l'histoire. Je comprend pas, parce que sur iphoto tout est dans le bon ordre


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Juin 2011)

trunck77 a dit:


> j'ai crée un dossier ipad sur iphoto, ce sont en faite des scans que je désire transferer sur le ipad, le rendu est top et super génial sauf que les scans ne sont pas ranger dans le bon ordre donc il m'est impossible de suivre l'histoire. Je comprend pas, parce que sur iphoto tout est dans le bon ordre



Ces scans, dans l'album qui est sur ton MB, les as tu "nommés" ou bien numérotés de sorte que ces noms ou ces N° correspondent au classement que tu désires ?


----------



## trunck77 (24 Juin 2011)

oui oui j'ai tout renommé de 001 a 099 sur iphoto, et j'ai coché la case trier les événement par titre et par ordre croissant. Sur iphoto c'est parfaitement bien ranger mais lorsque je transfère sur l'ipad 
Je comprend pas du tout dans quel ordres sont classé les photos sur mon ipad


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Juin 2011)

Sur ton ipad, dans "réglages" "photos" "aléatoire" est coché ? si oui, décoche le.


----------



## trunck77 (24 Juin 2011)

noon ca ne l'est pas


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2011)

trunck77 a dit:


> noon ca ne l'est pas



tu vas y arriver


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Juin 2011)

Désolé...Mais je ne vois pas non plus ce qui cloche !
...Peut être quelqu'un d'autre pourra t'aider, bon courage !


J'ai connecté mon ipad et je suis allé voir ce qui se passe dans iphoto dans présentation car à cet endroit là tu as le choix de la présentation des photos (Mais je pense que ça ne concerne que les photos prises avec l'ipad...Mais on ne sait jamais: Va donc y jeter un &#339;il et chosir un classement)


----------



## trunck77 (24 Juin 2011)

Ahhhh je craaaaaaaak 

Si un membre du forum possedant un ipad pouvez m'éclaircir SVP !!!!


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Juin 2011)

Tu as été voir ce que je te proposais dans le rajout de mon post N° 13 ?


Quand tu connectes ton ipad iphoto monte.
Tu cliques sur l'album destiné à ton ipad puis tu cliques sur "Présentation>trier les photos" et là tu choisis ton type de tri !
As tu fait ce choix ?
;-)


----------



## trunck77 (24 Juin 2011)

Il me semble que j'aperçois la lumière au bout du tunnel 

Je m'explique, j'ai toujours classé mes photos par évènement et sur iphoto j'ai coché la case trier évènement par nom et ordre croissant donc ca ne posait pas de problème, sauf que sur l'ipad j'ai remarquer que le classement des photos dans évènement été effectué par la date de modification et impossible d'y changer. Donc tout n'était pas dans le même ordre que sur iphoto.

En gros le classement des photos sur l'ipad pour les évènements ce fait par ordre de la date de création du dossier et peu importe comment est rangé ton dossier de photo sur ton pc.


----------

